
Microsoft Open Sourcing Azure Mobile Services SDK on GitHub - alpb
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/windowsazure/archive/2012/09/20/announcing-open-sourcing-of-windows-azure-mobile-services-sdk-on-github-and-partnership-with-xamarin.aspx
======
bunderbunder
Microsoft's been open-sourcing more and more SDKs for a while now. It's good
to hear about another, but what's really interesting to me is the bit about
partnering with Xamarin.

Since its inception there's been fear about Mono being a dangerous platform to
develop on because Microsoft might try to torpedo the project at any moment.
This is far from the first time that Microsoft has publicly given the Mono
project their blessing, but one that comes in the form of a business
partnership is still nice in that it might help cut through the FUD just a
little bit more.

~~~
dwd
The other really interesting part of this is that they are releasing it to
GitHub, not Codeplex like previous releases.

~~~
cek
Codeplex didn't start supporting git until March of this year. Azure has been
posting on github since 2011.

I suspect Azure will continue to use Github; moving would disrupt a lot of
developers.

<https://github.com/WindowsAzure>

~~~
malkia
There is also <https://github.com/MSOpenTech> \- that has the redis 2.4
version for Windows using bksave-cow (background save in a thread with copy-
on-write) instead of fork()/save...

------
faulkner
It's nice to see them using Github more, but I'm surprised to see that
creating a simple todo app is this much work:
[https://github.com/WindowsAzure/azure-mobile-
services/commit...](https://github.com/WindowsAzure/azure-mobile-
services/commit/3a4f65a9c892212e5990cad54fcef1b5a4c13a54)

~~~
fourstar
Some of that has to be boilerplate that comes baked in, no?

